# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  phân vùng ổ cứng có mất dữ liệu không?

## xamhinhnghethuat

trường hợp như thế này ổ cứng (d) của em còn trống chỉ có 2gb còn ổ (c) hệ thống của em còn tới 30gb. vậy cho em xin hỏi nếu em resize ổ c lại còn 10gb là ổ d tăng lên 10gb như thế ổ cứng và dữ liệu trong máy có mất không anh em cho ý kiến nhé. thank!

----------


## zmyr0893

góp ý với bạn thế này 

ngoại trừ việc cài lại win và ghost lại máy thì việc chia lại phân vùng cho ổ cứng là chắc chắn mất dữ liệu đấy bạn ah bạn nên cẩn thận.

----------


## nhunhamnho

bạn dùng đĩa boot để chia lại ổ cứng thì ko bị mất dữ liệu
cái này đc đó bạn ạ
bạn dùng partition magic 8.05 pro





> hướng dẫn sử dụng partition magic - bản dùng cho win partition magic (pm) là một phần mềm không thể thiếu trong “túi càn khôn” đối với những người làm công tác “bảo trì” máy tính hay các “vọc sỉ” tại… gia.
> đây là 1 phần mềm chuyên dùng để phân chia và tái… phân chia ổ cứng mà không làm mất dữ liệu đã có trong ổ cứng (dỉ nhiên là theo lý thuyết). phần mềm này có thể làm việc với “gần như” mọi hệ điều hành hiện có và chuyển đổi các dạng thức phân vùng ổ cứng một cách dể dàng.
> chú ý: pm sẽ có 1 phiên bản cho dos bao gồm tất cả các file nằm trong thư mục program files\powerquest\partitionmagic 8.0\dos. bạn có thể chép các file nầy ra đĩa mềm hay đĩa cd để chạy độc lập. cách sử dụng phiên bản cho dos và cho win hoàn toàn giống nhau.
> 1/ tạo phân vùng (partition)
> trên một ổ đĩa bạn có thể tạo 4 phân vùng primary hay 3 phân vùng primary và 1 phân vùng extanded. trong phân vùng extanded bạn có thể tạo bao nhiêu phân vùng con (logic) cũng được.
> cách làm: chọn ổ đĩa -> chọn partition/create -> chọn logical partition hay primary partition -> chọn partition type -> đặt tên (label) -> chỉ định kích thước (size) -> chọn vị trí đầu hay cuối đĩa (beginning of unallocated space hay end of unallocated space) -> ok
> 2/ “nhân bản” (copy) phân vùng
> bạn có thể tạo phân vùng mới là bản sao của phân vùng đang có. chức năng này được dùng khi: di chuyển nhanh nội dung của ổ đĩa này sang ổ đĩa khác. sao lưu dự phòng. thay đổi vị trí phân vùng…
> cách làm: chọn ổ đĩa và phân vùng -> chọn partition/copy -> chọn vị trí -> ok.
> ...


*download*

----------


## 10comblog

bạn học cách sử dụng acronis disk director suite có trong đĩa hirenboot đó bảo đảm sẽ không mất dữ liệu

----------


## adminphim

bạn chỉ thay đổi định dạng của ổ cứng thì không mất dữ liệu còn bạn chia lại ổ thi sẽ mất dữ liệu vì nếu bạn chuyển dung lượng từ ổ này sang ổ khác thì một số dữ liệu có thể đã được ghi lên trên đó khi bạn thay đổi thì cái địa chỉ trên hệ thống đã thay đổi bạn sẽ khó tìm thấy dữ liệu

----------


## bebannha

trong trường hợp của bạn , chỉ kéo dãn ổ d thôi và giảm bớt ổ c thì không thể mất được , bạn có thể dùng acroris để kéo dãn các ổ mà không hể bị mất chút dữ liệu nào

không thể mât được nếu biết cach

----------


## kientrogia24h

bạn *whereare11* nói chuẩn xác đấy. bạn sử dụng phần mềm acronis trong đĩa hidden boot thì không mất dữ liệu đâu. yên tâm đi, mình làm nhiều lần rùi.

----------


## daianevent

với win 7 không cần phần mềm bên ngoài hoặc đĩa boot. nếu bạn cần mail cho tôi tôi gửi hướng dẫn cho

----------

